# Reign Of Assassins - New Martial Arts Film



## karatechop (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone here heard of a new movie called *Reign Of Assassins*? It's made by John Woo (the guy behind Hard Boiled, Face/Off and loads of other action classics!) and looks amazing. It appears to be very similar to films like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Hero or House Of Flying Daggers. All of those are fantastic movies with some stunning fight scenes, so I'm really, really looking forward to checking this one out!

The trailer looks pretty sweet too...






Anyone else a fan of John Woo here?


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep, quite a big fan, hadn't heard of this one, after watching the trailer I'm looking forward to it though.  Looks pretty good


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll look for it!


----------

